# GT Bravado LE ALL  TERRA



## oldman (5. September 2003)

Hi,

hab mir "blind" was zugelegt, nennt sich GT All Terra Bravado, weiss der Geier.
Egal, weiss einer was zu dem Modell, muesste so um die 7-9 Jahre alt sein.
Weiss noch nicht genau was ich mit dem Teil anstelle...
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (5. September 2003)

Poste mal ein Bild, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen. 
Die Rahmennummer kann bei der Jahrgangs-Identifizierung auch helfen (siehe anderer Thread im GT-Forum!)

Gruß & bike on!
 

Wäre der Hammer, wenn´s ein 92er Bravado mit Groove Tube wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (5. September 2003)

An das Bravado kann ich mich gut erinnern. Es war - nach dem Psyclone - der beste ChroMo-rahmen von GT. Das 92er Modell wurde in der Fachpresse für die gute Verarbeitung und die vielen innovativen Extras gelobt: Groove-Tube, FlipFlop-Vorbau, 3D-Gabel *(ich habe noch eine 3D-Gabel, 1 1/8" in schwarz, bei Interesse bitte melden!)*.

Meine damalige Freundin hat sich - von meiner GT-Macke angesteckt - damals eins gekauft und war immer sehr zufrieden 

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2003)

thrillseeker hat recht, aber: Selbst 1998 gab es noch ein Bravado, deshalb wäre ein Foto schon nicht schlecht. Schließlich sind die älteren Bikes in dem Fall einfach die interessanteren. Obwohl das Bravado FS im 98er Katalog auch noch mit saftigen 3500,- DM Verkaufspreis steht! Der Rahmen ist schon spitze! Bloß nicht verkaufen!!!


----------



## oldman (6. September 2003)

okidoki,
sobald ich mal wieder zuhause bin, schiess ich ein photo und stell's hier rein.
auf jeden fall bin ich happy, dass mein "blindkauf" irgendwie sinn zu machen scheint...


----------



## oldman (11. September 2003)

Also, jetzt habe ich mir meinen Blindkauf mal genauer angesehen, interessant.

Rahmennummer ist H3G2     2650    94020

Wie alt ist das Baby? Jetzt bin ich neugierig...

oldman


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2003)

Moin,
ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, aber ich vermute mal, dass die abgesetzte Zahl mit 94... am Anfang das Baujahr 1994 bezeichnen könnte. Bei meinem Outpost sieht es nämlich ähnlich aus, und das ist mir als 94er verkauft worden. Es hat die Nummer:
H3M 50537 94113


----------



## oldman (13. September 2003)

So, da ist das Bravado. Was sagen die Fachleute? Kann man damit was anfangen?


----------



## thrillseeker (13. September 2003)

...aber im 95er Prospekt gibt es gar kein Bravado  

UPDATED!
Das 94er war eher lila als blau; aber der Katalog kann täuschen - die 94er Farbe heisst jedenfalls "Kobalt Blue".

@KingMoe: Wie schauts denn im 96er Prospekt aus? Meine damalige Freundin hatte sich ja - wie schon erwähnt - ein Bravado zugelegt. Das war 96 - und das Rad war blau. Allerdings war der Lack eher matt und dunkler als das Bike auf dem Foto.


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2003)

Hier das 96er, was die Freundin fahren müsste. Leider ist der 96er Katalog ätzend zu scannen, es ist ein Fächer zum Aufklappen...


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2003)

Das Bravado auf dem Foto müsste trotz der Farbabweichung (kann aber gut sein, Farbenangaben aus den Katalogen stimmen nicht immer!) ein 94er sein. Es hat noch ein Groove Tube, aber schon ein auswechselbares Schaltauge. Die Schrfitzüge stimmen alle mit dem 94er überein. Kurios: GT hat damals einen Fehler im Katalog gemacht und den Text vom Bravado unter das Foto eines RTS2-Fullys gesetzt, dessen Text war dann unter dem Bravado-Foto. Das Bravado LE war damals mit XT ausgestattet, also schon recht edel. Wenn der Rahmen zu mal verkaufen sein sollte, ich würde ihn nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Hier das 96er, was die Freundin fahren müsste.*



*EX*-Freundin, bitte  Aber ja: genau das isses. 

Oldmans Rahmen ist dann scheinbar kein 96er - die Rahmennummer spricht ja auch für 94.


----------



## oldman (14. September 2003)

Hi,

erst mal danke für all die Hinweise. Freut mich, dass ich was interessantes ausgebudelt habe...
Habe das Bike mit (teilweise) originaler Ausstattung gekauft (Schaltung XT von 94, Cantis original, ebenso Vorbau und Tretlager); allerdings habe ich alles runtergezerrt, um eine Bestandsaufnahme zu machen. Waren ein paar hässliche Deore 2002 Kurbeln dran...
Der lack hat ein paar gute Schmisse, auch die GT Aufkleber, ansonsten alles ok.
Jetzt muss ich mal sehen, in welcher Form ich das Baby wieder aufbaue. Wird aber warten müssen, meine ProFlex 852 (1992!!!) Baustelle ist noch in Arbeit. Ausserdem kriege ich langsam Ärger mit meiner Freundin (mittlerweile 3 Komplettbikes und 2 Baustellen)...
Sobald ich mit dem Bravado was angestellt habe, stelle ich Bilder ins Forum.
Also, danke für all die Hinweise!


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2003)

Viel Spaß beim Neuaufbau, poste unbedingt das Ergebnis im GT-Forum!!
Ich kenne übrigens das Platz- bzw. Freundin-/Frau-Problem auch ganz gut - wie wohl viele User hier 

Leider ist seit gestern ein Bike weniger im Stall (wenn ich den Arsch erwische ist Achterbahn!) - doch dafür gibt es dann ja auch wieder ein neues "Projekt", hihi.
Trotzdem könnte ich kotzen, dass mein Cromo-Stadtbike (mit Deore / Deore XT / Magura HS11 aufgebaut) weg ist. Ich habe es erst vor 4 Monaten aufgebaut und selbst 2 Schlösser waren kein Hindernis. Die selbe Hamburger U-Bahn-Haltestelle, an der meiner Frau vor 3 Wochen diverse Teile geklaut worden sind...
 

Aber wieder zum Thema: Super Teil, das Bravado. Sogar ohne Tuning und mit den Originalteilen ist es echt schön und top-funktionell!


----------



## oldschooler (14. September 2003)

meinerseits!

1. gibt es irgendwie ne hierarchie innerhalb der gt-produktpalette, nach der man das bravado einordnen kann?

2. was is ein Groove Tube?

mfg thomas


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2003)

Das mit der Hierarchie kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Das Groove Tube ist ein Oberrohr, das GT bis Anfang der 90er Jahre (ich glaube bis 94) verwendet hat, es war so geformt, dass an seiner Unterseite ein Kanal entstand, in dem unauffällig die Züge laufen konnten. Sah schön harmonisch aus und war (fast) so ein Markenzeichen wie das Triple Triangle Design.

Das Bild hatte mal ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer gepostet, da sieht man es ganz gut.


----------



## oldschooler (14. September 2003)

un bei welchen modellen war das dran?

nur alu oder auch bei stahlmodellen?

oder war es abhängig vom preis?

sieht schon sehr überlegt un formschön aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2003)

Das Groove Tube wurde nur an Stahlbikes verbaut. Das Tube wurde 1992 von GT eingeführt, da hatten es dann das Avalanche, das Richter und das Bravado. Später kamen auch einige andere Modelle (Psyclone, Karakoram etc., aber nicht Titanbikes und Zaskar!) dazu, aber es gab wohl auch immer (günstigere??) Modelle wie z.B. das Ricochet, die normale Zuganschläge hatten. Offensichtlich gab es aber Gründe (Stabilität? Kostenaufwand?), das Tube vom Markt zu nehmen, denn 1995 wurden die letzten Groove-Tubes gebaut.

Anbei noch ein schönes Foto aus dem 93er TechShop Katalog.


----------



## thrillseeker (15. September 2003)

Das Bravado war - soweit ich weiss - das zweitbeste Stahlrad nach dem Psyclone.

Das Richter 8.0 wurde recht früh aus dem Programm genommen; k.A. wo das einzuordnen war.


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2003)

leute ! ich habs!

ich hab endlich en karakoram!

leider bekomm ichs erst in 2 wochen!

aber ich kann ja schon mal teile besorgen! welchen s-stützendurchmesser hat es?(hat einer noch was passendes in über 400m länge?)
hat das 94er k. das groove tube?
brauch einer ne lx-bremsanlage?

die 7-fach schaltung lass ich dran, nur krätigere bremsen, ne längere sattelstütze un ne andre LVe(irgendein grader lenker un nen neuen vorbau(was gibts denn noch in 1"??) bau ich dran!

ich hoffe damit hab ich mich nicht zu unbeliebt gemacht!

mfg thomas

p.s.      

p.p.s. war das karakoram hinterm bravado oder war da noch was dazwischen? richter 8.0? nie gehört..is nicht all zu oft auffem markt anzutreffen, oder?


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2003)

@oldschooler: An ebay-Abzocke werde ich mich nie gewöhnen. Kein offener Markt, keine vernünftigen Preise. Diese Pseudo-Auktionen mit abgesprochenem vorzeitgen Ende machen mich krank...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2752360192&category=9193



Ganz ehrlich: Von mir aus schraub dir jetzt V-Brakes,  ´nen DH-Lenker und 9-fach dran, mir tut nur das Rad leid.


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2003)

mir is das scho 100mal passiert, dass artikel vorzeitig beendet wurden, die ich haben wollte... un jetzt ists glück halt einmal auf meiner seite....

ich will das rad 1. net verunstalten : deshalb kommt nur ne vernünftige bremsanlage dran, da ich mit cantis einfach net genug power hab un das gepaart mit extrem langer reaktionszeit = sturz, un DH-Bügel an zaskar o.ä. regen mich selbst auf! un 7-fach bleibt auch, nur ne bremse un ne sattelstütze damit ich drauf passe!

2. muss dir das rad net leid tun! meine räder sin alle in top zustand un werden sehr gut gepflegt, un das weiss jeder, der schonmal meine räder ausser nähe betrachtet hat!

immer locker bleiben!

@all, die net gleich so sauer sin wie kingmoe:

könnt ihr ma bitte die obigen fragen beantworten...wär echt nett

mfg thomas


----------



## thrillseeker (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *...net gleich so sauer wie kingmoe...*



Kann ich aber schon verstehen - etwas mehr Fairness wünsche ich mir bei ebay auch oft.


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2003)

ich mach das ja für gewöhnlich net , aber ollimat hat mir die sache ja vermiesen wollen un da war mir klar dass hier 100leute wie die aasgeier am do, morgen um 11:17(während ich inner schule sitze) erst anfangen zu bieten un das meine chancen gen null laufen!
außerdem lasst mir doch mal bitte die freude, hier hat doch eh schon jeder 10zaskars im wohnzimmer stehen!


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2003)

Dann will ich mal kein Spielverderber sein...

Leider kann ich dir keine genau Info zum Groove Tube geben, da im 94er Katalog etwas widersprüchliche Angaben stehen. Das Karakoram Elite (rotes Bike) ist ausdrücklich mit Groove Tube. Es ist höherwertig ausgestattet (XT) und hat auch ein auswechselbares Schaltauge. Der Rahmen ist aus True Temper GTX Rohr, doppelt konifiziert. Das "normale" Karakoram in lila (gab es auch in schwarz) hat offensichtlich kein auswechselbares Schaltauge und ein Groove Tube wird nicht erwähnt - was ja aber nicht ausschließt, dass es trotzdem eins hat. Material ist Tange Chromoly. Würde mich interessieren, ob´s ein Groove Tube hat, poste das bitte mal, wenn du das Bike hast.
Die Sattelstützen-Maße differieren bei GT quer durch Jahrgänge und Modellreihen stark. Es gab hier aber mal einen Thread dazu.


----------



## oldschooler (16. September 2003)

danke für die infos!

wenn ichs hab poste ich mal en paar bilder un obs ein groove tube hat!

hat zufällig jemand noch en satz lx-schalthebel 7-fach rumliegen un würde gegen ne sti tauschen?

hab heute schon en paar bilder bekommen, da sieht man net, obs ein groove tube hat, aber man sieht das es in einem phantastischen zustand is!

ich werds hüten wie meinen augapfel!


----------



## deerk (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *leute ! ich habs!
> 
> ich hab endlich en karakoram!
> ...




sattelstütze müsste 27,0 sein und groove tube hats auch 1 hab auch noch eins hier im wohnzimmer liegen in einzelteilen ist nur leider sehr vergammelt weiss noch nicht so richtig was ich damit machen soll 

Greetz

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

@ deerk:

Hast du ein Karakoram oder ein Karakoram Elite? Und welche Farbe hat der Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## deerk (19. September 2003)

@kingmoe

hi mmhh.. auf dem oberrohr steht nur karakoram kenn mich da jetzt auch nicht so aus  wie ihr  müsste schwarz sein oder ein ganz dunkel blau 

Greetz

D.


----------



## kingmoe (19. September 2003)

Dann wird es sehr wahrscheinlich das "normale" Karakoram sein, das es das "Elite" offiziell nur in Flammrot gab und das andere in Lilia und Gloss Black oder ao ähnlich. Ist aber auch fast egal. Das Elite war halt aus einem anderen Material und hatte zusätzlich ein auswechselbares Schaltauge. Zudem war es damals höherwertig ausgestattet (XT). Das "normale" Karakoram war aus Tange-Rohren.

Ich kann dich übrigens beruhigen: Zumindest ich weiß auch nicht wirklich so viel über die einzelnen Modelle, das könnte ja auch kaum einer alles behalten haben. Ich schaue das meistens in alten Katalogen nach. Wenn du willst (und einen schnellen Netzzugang hast), kann ich dir einiges Material mailen. Schick mir bei Interesse einfach eine Mail.


----------



## downhillbenny (19. September 2003)

Hi, hab auch noch ein Karakoram (gelb-rot) ist von 1990 und hat Durchmesser 26,4mm für die Sattelstütze!!! TrueTemper GTX Ultra III Stahl mit Groove Tube und austauschbarem Schaltauge.
Würde mit der Stütze warten, gab einfach zu viele verschiedene Bikes, wenn Du nicht sicher bist. Warten!!!!

Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (19. September 2003)

Hat dein gelb-rotes 90er Karakoram dann auch diese melierte Lackiereung, sprich diese ganzen Farbverläufe? Hat mein 89er Tequesta so ähnlich in pink-lila, das kann echt die Augen schädigen


----------



## downhillbenny (22. September 2003)

Nee, sieht doch noch anders aus

Hier ist es....
Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (22. September 2003)

Sehr schönes Bike!

Du hast nicht zufällig den 89er, 90er oder 91er Katalog?!


----------



## downhillbenny (22. September 2003)

Nee, hab ich leider auch nicht!!! glaub ich ab 1993-1998 oder so...
Wenn Du da was auftun kannst, wäre ich nicht verlegen drum ;o)

Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## oldschooler (27. September 2003)

es steht gerade neben mir!

mein karakoram! mitsamt groove tube un 26,8er s-stützendurchmesser!

un sieht weltklasse aus!

mfg thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (2. März 2004)

Hallihallo,

da ich den Keller aufräume merke ich dass ich ja noch so richtige Schätzchen habe. Mein 89-er Boulder fährt meine Schwester als Stadtrad. Aber viel geiler ist das GT dass ich für meine Freundion gebaut habe. laube ich.

habe den rahmen mal beim Sperrmüll stehen sehen. War komplett mit Kurbel und Gabel (AMP) sehr schlecht lackiert, also vermutlich mal geklaut oder so. Habe geklingelt und die meinten ich könnte den müll mitnehmen.

Habe den rahmen gestrahlt, darunter verbarg sich ein blaugelbes GT (Avalanche ? Bravado LE ?). Es hat ne Groove Tube, auswechslbares Schaltauge und ist aus, ich glaube, True Temper GTX Rohren. Schätze der rahmen ist von 94 oder so.

Habe dann den Rahmen und die AMP-Federgabel in dem gleichen Farbton blau lackiert, sieht voll geil aus. Das Ganze zusammengebaut mit Sammelsurium von Teilen, darunter XTII Thumbshifter in Toppzustand, das XTII Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig (Kult ?), Deore 7-Fach-Naben, Schwarze Ritchey Vintage Felgen etc. alles in super zustand. Dummerweise habe ich den ControlTech Vorbau damals verschenkt (seufz), die tollen XTII 2-Fingerbremshebel (damals Kult) sind einer modernen V-Brake gewichen. Die AMP-Gabel habe ich gegen eine Judy FSX Carbon getauscht. 

Gefahren ist mit dem Rad höchstens 30 km. Ich überlge mir ob ichs verkaufen soll, aber irgendwie ist in mir jetzt der Sammlertrieb entwacht.

Was meint ihr ? Und wer weiß was für ein rahmen das genau ist ? Habe leider keine alten Kataloge


----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2004)

@ Tommi74 

Kannst du noch die Rahmennnummer lesen und mal posten?
Und was meinst du mit "blaugelb", vorne blau und hinten gelb oder gleichmäßig gemustert oder so?! Hat es ein 1" oder  1 1/8" Steuerrohr?
Kannst du ein Foto posten?

Wir bekommen das schon raus, was du da Schönes fährst! Und eins ist ja wohl klar - Verkauf gibt Haue


----------



## Tommi74 (2. März 2004)

Rahmennummer werd ich demnächst mal nachschauen. Es war vorne blau und hinten gelb, oder genau andersrum. Also Gabel und Hälfte von Ober- und Unterrohr andere Farbe als der Rest.

Steuerrohr ist 1,125 Zoll


----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2004)

Ich tippe auf ein Bravado LE von 1993. Warum? Weil:

Farbvariante könnte passen vor allem hat es ein Groove Tube. Der rohrsatz passt auch, True Temper GTX Ultra III. 

Glückwunsch, das beste Stahlbike, dass es bei GT als Komplettbike gab. Nur der Psyclone-Rahmen ist bei den Cromo-Rahmen noch edler.


----------



## Tommi74 (3. März 2004)

Das könnte tatsächlich das Bike gewesen sein, ich habe das Bike vor 3 Jahren aufgebaut und weiß es nicht mehr so genau was da beim Strahlen zu erkennen war. Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die Rahemnnummer nachzuschauen, aber habe alte fotos gefunden die ich damals mit ner pencam gemacht habe. Qualitativ nicht so toll, werde vielleicht mal neue machen mit ner Digicam.

Seit den Fotos ist mit dem rad so gut wie nicht mehr gefahren worden....

Foto 1 mit AMP-Gabel, Foto 2 mit FSX Carbon und erkennbaren Thumbshiftern. Rad wiegt keine 11 Kilo.


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2004)

Ich kann nicht genau erkennen, was für ein Schaltauge das Rad hat. Wenn es das oben gezeigte Bravado sein sollte, müsste es auf jeden Fall ein auswechselbares Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben haben, später hat GT dann auf einfach verschraubte umgestellt. Oder ist es gar nicht auswechselbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatzenwade (5. März 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht genau erkennen, was für ein Schaltauge das Rad hat. Wenn es das oben gezeigte Bravado sein sollte, müsste es auf jeden Fall ein auswechselbares Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben haben, später hat GT dann auf einfach verschraubte umgestellt. Oder ist es gar nicht auswechselbar?



Schaltaugen mit einer Schraube gabs schon vorher. Ich habe ein Avalanche, gekauft Dezember '92, müßte aber 93er Modellreihe sein (XT RAPIPFIRE PLUS), und das hat definitiv nur eine schraube am Schaltauge. 
@kingmoe: hast du vielleicht Prospektunterlagen dazu?


----------



## Pady77 (10. November 2004)

Also das Bravado LE vom oldman ist ein ´94er.Hatte damals ne komplette Xt dran, Panaracer Dart und smoke Kombi, Groove Tube, Schaltauge, Flip Flop Ahead Vorbau. Material ist Tange (hab vergessen, müsste jetzt in keller laufen)  , Mavic Felgen warn dran und zumindest meine Vorderrad Nabe ist die Federgabel Version gewesen (mit goldenen Ring). Original Preis war damals 3500 DM, bei h+S Bike Discount in Bonn als Auslaufmodell für 2000 damals zu ahben gewesen. Ich fahr das Teil heute noch, mit ner Magura HS 22 Race Line und ner Grip Shift 600 glaub ich. Es aknn sein das cih den katalog noch irtgendwo habe, ich guck mal.


----------



## kingmoe (11. November 2004)

www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Dezember 2009)

oldman...your blue Bravado LE frame is from the 1994 model year.  The groove tube was started in 1992 model year.  I also have a 94 Bravado LE still all original parts.  I also have a 92 and a 93 if you should have any questions or want me to check anything for you.  The 1992 Bravado LE frame was built in Japan by Toyo same company that did many of the Ritchey's from that time period.  Starting in 1993 the Bravado LE was produced at Taiwan Hodaka hence the "H" in the serial number.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Dezember 2009)

Hab hier nen abgeschrammelten Rahmen, Rahmennummer: T9211 A038 0225
Ich schließe daraus: 92er Baujahr, und Größe 22" (OR: 590mm, SR MM: 510mm, SR MOK: 570). Es hat Groove Tube und das Schaltauge ist mit 2 Schrauben verschraubt. SR ist unten ovalisiert.
Der Rahmen ist gelb und wiegt leichte (für die Größe) 2199g.
Das normale Bravado hatte 92 doch schon diese vertikalen Schaltaugen.   
Bin mir nicht schlüssig was für ein Modell es tatsächlich ist....
Da ich das Material nicht so unterscheiden kann, kämen evtl. auch noch 1992er Team Avalanche, Richter 8.0 oder das Corrado in Frage, nur passen die angebotenen Farben auch nicht. Wie kann man das weiter differenzieren?   
Oder ist das was ganz Anderes?
Das "T" in der Rahmennummer könnte tatsächlich auch für Toyo stehen!?

@bvarnfullagts: good informations!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Dezember 2009)

As said above the groove tube was introduced in 1992.  It was patented by True Temper.  All models with the 3 cable groove tube had a True Temper top tube with the balance of the frame (seat tube, down tube and stays) usually being another tubing for example Prestiges or Tange DB ATB tubing.  The Bravado LE was the number three steel model in the GT line behind the Psyclone and Team Avalanche in 1992 and 1993 and the number two steel model from 1994 through 98 behind the Psyclone.   Lower end models even as low as the Timberline had a single cable (rear brake cable only) groove tube top tube beginning in 1994.  GT was able to circumnavigate the True Temper patent by going with a single cable groove tube on the lower end models and thus not have to use the more expensive True Temper tubing on the lower models.  There were years like 92 when the Tequilla Sunrise Karakoram had the three cable groove tube and then later years the Karakoram only had a single cable groove tube.  I have a number of bikes with the groove tube 92 Team Avalanche and Bravado LE, 93 Bravado Le and 96 Psyclone and I feel the front shiftng is much harder, not as smooth with the cable routing on the three cable groove tube.  Takes a lots more pressure from the left thumb to make the shift.  I guess the trade off of having the cables neatly tucked under the top tube was worth the trade off.  Back then all other companies were using the three string "Banjo" top tube routing of cables on the top or side of the top tube and not too many of us ever liked that.


----------



## muttipullover (27. Dezember 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach müßte es sich um ein 93er Modell handeln, das vielleicht 92 produziert wurde. Das Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben gab es 92 noch nicht. Außerdem müßte der Rahmen dann auch U-Brake-Sockel haben. Das A in der Rahmennummer könnte doch auf Avalanche hindeuten.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## Kruko (27. Dezember 2009)

Es kann ein Avalanche sein, muss aber nicht!

Dieses *Posting* und der dazugehörige Thread enthält alle wichtigen Informationen.

Ist der gelbe Stahlrahmen, der aus der Bucht??


----------



## gtbiker (27. Dezember 2009)

bvarnfullagts, 

muttipullover, danke dir, das kann gut sein.

gt-heini: vielen Dank!  
Das Posting ist sehr hilfreich, werd ich mir gleich mal neben die ganzen Rahmennummern klatschen.
Ja genau, der aus der Bucht.
gibts noch eine Möglichkeit das weiter einzugrenzen? Hab die diversen Kataloge durchgegangen und bin nicht schlauer geworden. 
Dank euch!


----------



## Kruko (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Du keine Lack-Reste findest, so wird die Eingrenzung recht schwierig. Ich hatte mich mit dem Teil auch auseinandergesetzt. Jedenfalls kann bzw. konnte ich ausschließen, dass es sich um ein Psyclone handelt. Das Rahmennummern-Muster des Team-Avalanche kenne ich leider nicht. Dieser war Handmade in USA und sollte eigentlich eine entsprechende Nummer haben. Deine Nummer ist aber Taiwan-Made. 

So bleiben nur Bravado, Richter und Karakoram Elite. Alle hatten das 2-Bolt-Ausfallende und Groove-Tube. Wenn man jetzt von den Verkaufszahlen ausgeht, so würde ich auf ein Bravado tippen. 

Gibt es außer dem Gelb noch Farbreste??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (27. Dezember 2009)

Ganz genau, auf meiner Bleiben-also-noch-Liste stehen: 
(Team Avalanche)
Bravado LE
Richter 8.0
Corrado
Habe zunächst alle 92 und 93er Kataloge nach Groove Tube und dem 2löchrigem Schaltauge durchkämmt. Danach bleiben oben genannte 4 Modelle übrig. 
Das Team Avalanche gabs nur bis 20", aööe anderen gabs bis 22".
Naja, das gelbe wird wohl doch 20" sein, hilft also nix.
Theoretisch könnte es doch ein 92er (produziert) Bravado LE sein?
Hm und das Karakoram Elite? Muss nochmal durch die Kataloge, hab hier leider bloß die Kataloge von mtb-kataloge.de und retrobike.co.uk zur Verfügung.
Mehr als gelbe Farbe klebt am Rahmen nicht. Die Farbe (eher Farbreste) scheint original zu sein.
Danke soweit!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Dezember 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müßte es sich um ein 93er Modell handeln, das vielleicht 92 produziert wurde. Das Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben gab es 92 noch nicht. Außerdem müßte der Rahmen dann auch U-Brake-Sockel haben. Das A in der Rahmennummer könnte doch auf Avalanche hindeuten.
> Grüße Steffen



The A in the serial number does not stand for Avalanche.  I have a 22" 1992 Bravado in Red and the serial number is T9201 A006 9281.  I also have a 16" 1992 Team Avalanche and the serial number is T9108 A025 0126.  First for digits are the factory...Toyo, and the year and month the frame was built.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Dezember 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müßte es sich um ein 93er Modell handeln, das vielleicht 92 produziert wurde. Das Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben gab es 92 noch nicht. Außerdem müßte der Rahmen dann auch U-Brake-Sockel haben. Das A in der Rahmennummer könnte doch auf Avalanche hindeuten.
> Grüße Steffen





gtbiker schrieb:


> Hab hier nen abgeschrammelten Rahmen, Rahmennummer: T9211 A038 0225
> Ich schließe daraus: 92er Baujahr, und Größe 22" (OR: 590mm, SR MM: 510mm, SR MOK: 570). Es hat Groove Tube und das Schaltauge ist mit 2 Schrauben verschraubt. SR ist unten ovalisiert.
> Der Rahmen ist gelb und wiegt leichte (für die Größe) 2199g.
> Das normale Bravado hatte 92 doch schon diese vertikalen Schaltaugen.
> ...



T9211 would indicate the frame was made in November of 1992 which would have been early 1993 model year production.  All the replaceable hangers on the 1992 model year bikes had the small finger hanger with one bolt.  So yours must be a 1993 model.  If the paint inside the head tube is yellow it must have been a 1993 Bravado LE in Team Scream....nothing else high end was made in yellow.  I have one of those also and the serial number on my 18" 93 Bravado LE in Team Scream is T9210 A018 0519 meaning it was made in October of 1992 and it also has the two bolt hanger like yours.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gtbiker (28. Dezember 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Hope this helps!


Perfect! Thanks a lot! 
Yes, colour inside the headtube is just yellow and there are no other colour frazzles.
Toyo is still building nice frames and stuff....
Thanks!
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

